# Solved: winamp skipping



## superman213 (Mar 18, 2001)

I have a PII 400 with 352mb Ram. When I am surfing and playing winamp, it skips as information is being transferred. Does anyone have any tips on how I may be able to eliminate or at least cut down the skipping?


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Usually skipping is caused by insufficient memory or a slow processor but neither should be a problem in your case. Something is apparently taxing the system so much that other jobs, such as Winamp, must pause. All I can say for now is to run all the standard diagnostics. Do a full virus scan, run Scandisk, defragment your hard drive and keep Resource Meter running while you play Winamp. Resources have nothing to do with how much memory you have so they might be running low. Also clear your browser's cache and, if all else fails, try reducing the size of your browser's memory cache.

Let us know what happens. Good Luck!


----------



## Barday (Feb 6, 2001)

Could it have anything to do with a skin/plugin you've installed? Try removing winamp and install it from scratch without installing any skins/plugins. I had a similar problem and this worked for me!


----------



## koro (May 18, 2000)

Try setting the priority of winamp to real time. I forget where the exact path is on winamp. I know it's in the configuration of the output plugin. You can also incease the buffer size.

If your using 2Kpro then just make Winamp have a higher priority through the task manager.


----------



## superman213 (Mar 18, 2001)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I tried all of them. The one that seems to have resolved the problem best, was increasing the buffer. Thanks again.


----------



## dfernie (Dec 14, 1999)

I picked up an extra hard drive and put it on the secondary controller, sounds like programs are running and accessing the hard drive and pausing the MP3 stream. Increasing the buffer will help as it will load more into the memory and allow longer load times for other programs. There are two controllers on you motherboard and C: is on the primary controlller. If you put say an old 4gig on the secondary and put all your music on that drive you will greatly reduce or eliminate the skipping. Works for me.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------

